
Ask HN: Dynamic lowering “fast” graphic settings in games : Save a panda ! - utopman
GTA V does it good : when ingame hardware is used at maximum capacities, when game menu open (pause &#x2F; escape) hardware (GPU &#x2F; CPU) consumption is 3-10 times lower and when game is alt-tabed, hardware consumption is near 0 (excepted data loaded in memory).
When I run some other games (Monster Hunter World at least) Hardware consumption is always 100%(or 100% of what requires 30-60 fps).<p>I wonder if some kind of norms exists in game engines &#x2F; best practice in video game world to make this feature more generic (I&#x27;d like to avoid killing extra polar bears when playing).<p>I think lowering consumption in games could be done automatically or with a manual option<p>Any sources &#x2F; ideas &#x2F; suggestions ?
======
navjack27
After the monster Hunter World thing with threads I've taken a look at a
couple games in Process Hacker 2. There aren't many games that spawn as many
threads as that game. It's nuts!

